# sailboat share for sail 34 feet bvi



## drhoward20 (Aug 29, 2012)

sailboat share bvi 34 feet boniteau 2007 moorings ex boat
good condition new sails $5000 for 2 weeks a year
1 season and 1 off season
$1000 a year total costs
call for details [email protected]
6054680176 boat is in tortola no other costs insured cared for cleaned etc


----------

